# has anyone made any headway with the rotating softkeys?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

thats the only thing i miss after root... ive been looking into it and for the life of me, cannot find anything... just wondering if any developers have looked into it...


----------



## efaden (Jun 21, 2011)

I chatted with the Light Flow programmer a while back to see if we had a RGB LED or what. Turns out there are two LED proc variables in the stock ROMs (one for horizontal and one for vertical). It seems that they just switch which one is enabled. I may go dig into the HTC source for GB kernel when it is actually functional to see if I can find it.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

aaahhhh that makes sense... ill take another look as well with the new code.. thanks


----------



## NikonElite (Aug 15, 2011)

Ive read that the software that makes the softkeys rotate is in sense - which htc has protected so it would involved someone having a look at the htc drivers for it and reverse engineering them i suppose.

The drivers wont be used directly with cyanogen etc as htc asked kindly if cyanogen would stop using there drivers


----------



## n_i_x (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm fairly certain it's just a simple call to the hardware libs.

The issue is that there is nothing calling them in the Java code in the framework in the orientation change code. Once you find that, it can be reverse engineered and plugged into CM7.


----------

